# Free airline tickets to listen to presentation...legit?



## dbones (Jun 14, 2006)

I received an offer in the mail to attend a 90 minute timeshare presentation in northern Michigan at a golf resort.  In exchange for our time, we're getting a 2 night stay,  2 (18 hole) rounds of golf and a cart, a $50 dinner certificate AND 4 vouchers for RT airfare (can be used when we stay at designated resorts.)  I looked into it a bit further, and it's being offered by RCI.

We're quite familiar with timeshare presentations and have benefitted from them quite nicely in the past.  Does anyone have any insight to the airfare offer (what are the stipulations beyond what I've mentioned?)

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Dave M (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, the plane tickets will be free. However, you'll be required to book your hotel through the company that provides the plane tickets. The per-night cost of the hotel will be inflated to cover the cost of the tickets. Also, you'll be required to stay a certain number of nights at that inflated hotel price, depending on where you fly and how much the plane tickets would otherwise cost.

You can almost always make your own plane/hotel reservations, especially if you plan carefully and take advantage of package or discount opportunities, for less than what this free deal would cost.

Bottom line: The free air certificate you'll get is likely worth between zero and a few bucks.

There are numerous websites that discuss this scam. Here is one of them.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 14, 2006)

When we bought our timeshare on Maui they advertised "free airfare".  What they ended up doing was knocking $1000 off the sales price instead.


----------

